# Tourist visa extension



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

The whole time i was in the Philippines I never witnessed an expat begging for money. Maybe I was lucky not to run into that situation. I know on a tourist visa you have to have a forwarding ticket or return ticket to be allowed to enter the Philippines. Maybe they changed that procedure now. I was there 5 times and each time an immigration officer would check for a ticket for return or forwardly ticket to another country at check-in. 

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> The whole time i was in the Philippines I never witnessed an expat begging for money. Maybe I was lucky not to run into that situation. I know on a tourist visa you have to have a forwarding ticket or return ticket to be allowed to enter the Philippines. Maybe they changed that procedure now. I was there 5 times and each time an immigration officer would check for a ticket for return or forwardly ticket to another country at check-in.
> 
> art


Yes but once you extend it's no longer a requirement.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey gary

I didn't know that. thanks for the information. It sure makes things a lot easier.

thanks
art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey gary
> 
> I didn't know that. thanks for the information. It sure makes things a lot easier.
> 
> ...


Of course when you exit after 3 years you will require a further onward ticket to re-enter.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

gary

That was what I am saying. Does an expat have to leave the Philippines after 3 years now? When I came to Davao city 9 years ago I had to have a forwardly ticket when I checked into immigration. I had a ticket to Singapore. It was the cheapest to throw away. I didn't stay the 3 years. I bought another ticket to the United States. So I thew away the Singapore ticket.

When I extend the visa there for another 6 months the 3 years does not into play. I thought on a tourist visa the 3 years were always there and we had to leave and come back into the Philippines.

Art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Art, It is my understanding that during normal times you must leave at the three year point. You can request extra time but only under exceptional circumstances. There was a moratorium during covid but I think that has now passed.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Gary

thanks for the info.I understand now. I only had a tourist visa before.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey Gary
> 
> thanks for the info.I understand now. I only had a tourist visa before.
> 
> art


Here's a link to the PBI website here Long-stay Visitor Visa Extension (LSVVE)

Here's the first paragraph of that link:


*Who can apply?*All temporary visitors, regardless of nationality and not otherwise disqualified, who wish to extend his/her *tourist visa* during the last thirty (30) days of the previously issued LSVVE, or upon the expiry of a regular visa extension. The total duration of extension shall be not more than six (6) months from the time of expiration of authorized stay.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey mark,

thanks for the information. I remember seeing this before now. I had forgotten.

thanks
art


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

art1946 said:


> The whole time i was in the Philippines I never witnessed an expat begging for money.


While im still a relative newbie compared to many others on here I have been to the Ph several times and I have not seen this there either.

They seem prevalent in other parts of Asia where they are called "begpackers"

This article isnt new but the pics are quite something

Begpackers Asking Locals To Fund Their Travels For Them


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I wonder if all the photos are legitimate?? Some of the signs seem not to be real. Some of the clothes the people had on are better then mine. 

art


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I've not seen begpackers here in Philippines, but I have seen them in Thailand.

I've also seen local beggars taking a "smoke break".... If they can afford to buy cigarettes, they aren't going to get a brass razoo out of me.

Something else that annoys me is expats that see "Go Fund Me" as a health insurance plan.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Tiz said:


> Something else that annoys me is expats that see "Go Fund Me" as a health insurance plan.


Leading on from that, I know "each to their own" and all that but it blows my mind the number of fellow tourists I've met standing in line for immigration during my travels who dont have any insurance at all - and they dont seem in the least bit concerned. One group was off hiking, zip lining, diving and river rafting.

Not surprisingly the vast majority were young (20-25) and I remember being that age. You feel like Superman. Nothing can happen.

I dont say anything when they tell me this but they can sense what Im thinking I know it!


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Probably why they couldn't get insurance.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I see it every couple of months in FB groups for expats here in Philippines.

It's usually a retiree poverty packer living in a dog dirt provence on a few hundred dollars a month with their 3 toothed girl that needs to have angioplasty.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

art1946 said:


> I wonder if all the photos are legitimate?? Some of the signs seem not to be real. Some of the clothes the people had on are better then mine.


 I suppouse there are real needed beggars in Phils, NOT coujnting foreigners who have screwed up to that,
but in west Europpe* there are organiced beggars where some of them drive rather new fancy cars as Mercedes...

*European Union were stupid and let in EAST European countries with economy not in order, since then many people from there go to west European countries and make trouble there. The do crimes but they dont even need to come illegal as Mexicans and South Americans to USA, by these East Europeans have right to travel within European Union. (EU could have made these trouble making East European coujntries PART members to assist them to improve their economy INSIDE their countries, then they couldnt have go to other countries and make crimes so easy. There are burglar gangs "on tours" too.)


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Tiz said:


> I see it every couple of months in FB groups for expats here in Philippines.
> 
> It's usually a retiree poverty packer living in a dog dirt provence on a few hundred dollars a month with their 3 toothed girl that needs to have angioplasty.


A sad indictment of the many that live here quite comfortably for varied reasons and are not beg packers, only an observation, I have never met a poor expat in the Phills to date and I've been hanging around here for 12 years.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I've run into fellow expats that have no money, no job and their immigration status a complete mess, but these guys are usually younger men.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Ff


bigpearl said:


> A sad indictment of the many that live here quite comfortably for varied reasons and are not beg packers, only an observation, I have never met a poor expat in the Phills to date and I've been hanging around here for 12 years.
> 
> OMO.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


You didn’t meet me 26 years ago haha.


M.C.A. said:


> I've run into fellow expats that have no money, no job and their immigration status a complete mess, but these guys are usually younger men.


There’s a Italian guy in our town who is in his 40’s and like you said his money and immigration status is a mess. The police know this and don’t bother him. During the lockdowns they actually feed and sheltered him. 
We didn’t have much for the first few years but I always kept my immigration status above board.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

I have only 32 years visting and living here, but compassion for a fellow human being costs nothing... and there is certainly no excuse for pillorying other expats, apparently now down on their luck, with zero knowledge of their circumstances. 'There but for the grace of god go I' . Remember that.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

grahamw57 said:


> 'There but for the grace of god go I'


“If you fail to plan, you are planning to fail!”
― Benjamin Franklin


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

As I have said many times Tiz. God helps those that help themselves.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

steve

you got that right. If a person doesn't help themselves, then let them deal with the consequences. 

art


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Let's not be too smug.

'Pride goes before a fall' - Whoever.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

magsasaja said:


> Ff
> 
> You didn’t meet me 26 years ago haha.
> 
> ...





grahamw57 said:


> I have only 32 years visting and living here, but* compassion for a fellow human being costs nothing*... and there is certainly no excuse for pillorying other expats, apparently now down on their luck, with zero knowledge of their circumstances. 'There but for the grace of god go I' . Remember that.


For sure. In my early 20s I was on hard times making ends meet. Friends took me in and let me stay in their homes without taking any rent money. After years of hard work I have built up a decent pile of savings and Im in a good place now. Not super wealthy but comfortable.

However I have never forgotten what those friends did for me all that time ago and having tasted life with nothing I now help others when I can.


----------



## MrG78 (3 mo ago)

My recent experience: you can extend up to 36 moths.
Every time max +3 months (unless in Manila there the max is +6 months)
and no one ever asked me a return ticket in PH, only the airline prior to boarding.

One time the officer asked me when I plan on returning and I simply said:"i'll stay until summer, roughly 6 months" and no question was asked about my return ticket. Only the comment:"don't forget your extension and if you exceed the 6months the clearance before leaving"

That's it. Maybe I'm just lucky but I never had to show any return ticket other than to the airline


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

MrG78 said:


> My recent experience: you can extend up to 36 moths.
> Every time max +3 months (unless in Manila there the max is +6 months)
> and no one ever asked me a return ticket in PH, only the airline prior to boarding.
> 
> ...


It's the airlines that have been tasked with policing it and it's them that shoulder the fine should they miss it.


----------

